# 'Senin haberen almam istiyorum!'



## cyaxares_died

Can I write in a letter to a friend:
'Senin haberen almam istiyorum!'
Or does this sound weird?


----------



## Rallino

it sounds like Azeri actually xD

What did you mean?

"I'm looking forward to the news from you" ?

Senden haber almayı dört gözle bekliyorum.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thanks that sounds great. I just wanted to write something like "I'm writing to you to hear your news" but you're version is close enough, although it is more for the end of a letter, while I wanted to put mine at the beginning.


----------



## miraculeuse

cyaxares_died said:


> while I wanted to put mine at the beginning.



*I think do not put your sentence cause it's not true. it should be : 
"senden haber almak istiyorum." 


*


----------



## Rallino

Well then you can say: "Senden yeni haberleri alabilmek için bu mektubu yazıyorum."

Have a nice day =)


----------



## miraculeuse

Rallino said:


> Well then you can say: "Senden yeni haberleri alabilmek için bu mektubu yazıyorum."



*yes, I agree this is a good beginning.*


----------



## vatrahos

Rallino said:


> dört gözle bekliyorum.




That's interesting! in Greek also we have the expression "[with] four eyes," though it means (in Greek, at least) "keep a look out," in the sense of "be careful."

For example, your friend may be going to a bad part of town one night and you tell him / her: "that's a dangerous neighborhood: be careful when you walk through there at night." In Greek, instead of "be careful," you could say "[να έχεις] τα μάτια σου τέσσερα" = "keep your eyes four."

another example:

Δουλεύω σε μια αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία και είναι πολύ δύσκολη δουλειά, πρέπει να έχω συνέχεια τα μάτια μου τέσσερα μη μου ξεφύγει κάνα μπουλόνι και σακατέψει το διπλανό μου.

"I work in a car plant and it's really tough work, I constantly have to 'keep my eyes four' [= "keep a look out"] so that some bolt doesn't go off and cripple the guy next to me."

I bet the expression was a loan from Turkish. In Turkish though it seems to mean "be expecting with anticipation," which we don't say in Greek.

Anyway, thanks for the expression; it's interesting the ways that Greek and Turkish intersect.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Hi vatrahos!

we have actually both of them.

gözünü dört açmak : means be carefull

dört gözle beklemek : means wait someone/something impatiently 
*


----------

